
BourgeoisBear/DaddyTimeMono: A Monospaced Font - rbanffy
https://github.com/BourgeoisBear/DaddyTimeMono
======
DogRunner
That looks awesome! I really like the clean look and easy to differ between
O's and 0's .

~~~
jstewartmobile
May want to re-download it. The first push didn't include the hinted version.
It will look a lot better at small sizes with latest version.

